# Thumbnail BBCode [tmb] [/tmb]



## Chris (May 5, 2007)

You can now thumbnail big images on the fly, by using TMB around an image, like so:

[tmb]http://www.chrisquigley.com/gearmain3.jpg[/tmb]


----------



## Michael (May 5, 2007)

[tmb]http://i15.tinypic.com/3ypyp84.jpg[/tmb]

Awesome feature!


----------



## technomancer (May 5, 2007)

nice feature


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 5, 2007)

cool


----------



## ohio_eric (May 5, 2007)




----------



## eleven59 (May 5, 2007)

[tmb]http://education.ucdavis.edu/NEW/STC/lesson/socstud/railroad/images/thumb.jpg[/tmb]


----------



## skinhead (May 5, 2007)

I hate thumbnails


----------



## OzzyC (May 5, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> [tmb]http://education.ucdavis.edu/NEW/STC/lesson/socstud/railroad/images/thumb.jpg[/tmb]



 
I wish I thoguht of that.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I hate thumbnails



You're just a bundle of positivity, eh? 

In Soviet Russia, thumbnails hate you!


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2007)

nice!


----------

